# Who am I?



## ffarmer (Aug 17, 2006)

I am looking for an idea on what this guy might be:









Need some help with this one as well:









Thanx!

Frank


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

1. Red Zebra

2. Hybrid "peacock"


----------



## ffarmer (Aug 17, 2006)

Thank you for the fast response, good thing #2 is in an all male tank no chance of reproducing.
Frank


----------



## CichInTheMind (Feb 27, 2008)

that red zebra looks like it might be more than meets the eye to me...


----------

